# Rockler Coping Sled



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

I bought one a few years ago and have used it often. It developed two problems over time that I've had to address. The first is the two screws holding the clamp block. They're very flimsy and one stripped out. I replaced them with counter sunk bolts. The other is that it was just a little too thick for the Freud cabinet making set I was using. The bit shaved about 1/16" off the sled. Other than this, though, it's been a trooper and I still use it. I don't think I paid $60, though. Thanks for the review.


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

Came close to buying one of these but it was a little expensive so I made one. I used it to build a bunch of doors for the shop cabinets.










You do need to get some height on the bits however.


----------



## davegutz (Oct 16, 2012)

I made one too, trying to copy the Rockler jig. If you use 1/4" phenolic base piece instead of the plywood like Mike did you can avoid the bit height issue.


----------



## Albe (Nov 22, 2012)

I encountered the same issue Jeff is talking about and what I did was cut a piece of scrap 1/4 plywood slighly under the width o the wood so it would not cut in to the plate.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

There's always the old delta made with a hefty piece of steel plate!


----------



## mandatory66 (Jul 26, 2012)

Infinity makes a nice durable heavy duty sled that doesn't get chewed up. It needs a higher than normal fence to work as it has a plexiglass plate above the bit that rides on the fence. The plexiglass also provides protection for the operator.Well Made tool but expensive.


----------

